# Channels 52-68



## Pepster (Oct 29, 2008)

The DTV conversion from what I've read is only for channels 2 through 51. In my market, 2 of the stronger stations not in that channel range are channels 55 & 68. I see nothing on the websites of either of those 2 stations about them moving channels assignments. What will become of stations in that chanel range?


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

It's part of that auction that raised $19 billion. The stations have to vacate those channels.

I have 5 stations that are in the 52-59 area that all have to move to 2-51


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

http://www.tvfool.com

Enter your ZIP code and it will tell you where your channels will be post Feb 17.

As scooper said, the channels above 51 have been auctioned off for other purposes, and so any channels that want to remain on the air have to move.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

Pepster said:


> The DTV conversion from what I've read is only for channels 2 through 51. In my market, 2 of the stronger stations not in that channel range are channels 55 & 68. I see nothing on the websites of either of those 2 stations about them moving channels assignments. What will become of stations in that chanel range?


WLNY in Riverhead currently broadcasts Analog on Channel 55 and Digital on Channel 57. After Feb 17, they will broadcast Digital on Channel 47.

WFUT in Newark currently broadcasts Analog on Channel 68 and Digital on Channel 53. After Feb 17, they will broadcast Digital on Channel 30.

This brings up an interesting point. People who currently have digital televisions will have to rescan their channels on Feb 17 since so many channels are moving their digital channels.


----------



## Kansas Zephyr (Jun 30, 2007)

Upstream said:


> This brings up an interesting point. People who currently have digital televisions will have to rescan their channels on Feb 17 since so many channels are moving their digital channels.


+1

However, 2/17 is the last DAY of full-power analog.

So, you'll need to rescan on the 18th.


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

how do you rescan for digital channels in media center 2005


----------



## Pepster (Oct 29, 2008)

Upstream said:


> WLNY in Riverhead currently broadcasts Analog on Channel 55 and Digital on Channel 57. After Feb 17, they will broadcast Digital on Channel 47.
> 
> WFUT in Newark currently broadcasts Analog on Channel 68 and Digital on Channel 53. After Feb 17, they will broadcast Digital on Channel 30.
> 
> This brings up an interesting point. People who currently have digital televisions will have to rescan their channels on Feb 17 since so many channels are moving their digital channels.


Thanks for responding. That means that Channel 47 WNJU-Newark will be vacating a long time home. The TVFOOL chart is a little strange. I'm not sure how to interpret the Virt & Real columns, for example, (Virt 2.1, Real 56) when CBS is actually Channel 2 or (Virt 13.1, Real 61) when Channel 13 is our major PBS affiliate.

I'm taking it that what will be digital 61 & what was an analog 61 are within completely different frequency ranges and that they may be totally unrelated to one another. Will there be mass confusion trying to find where channels are? How high will the digital channel range of numbers be?


----------



## reddice (Feb 18, 2003)

WNJU digital channel is staying on channel 36.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

Pepster said:


> I'm not sure how to interpret the Virt & Real columns, for example, (Virt 2.1, Real 56) when CBS is actually Channel 2 or (Virt 13.1, Real 61) when Channel 13 is our major PBS affiliate.
> 
> I'm taking it that what will be digital 61 & what was an analog 61 are within completely different frequency ranges and that they may be totally unrelated to one another.


Digital and analog channels 61 are exactly the same frequency (and can be picked up using the exact same antenna).

So for example, WCBS currently broadcasts analog on Channel 2 and digital on Channel 56. After Feb 17, they will stop broadcasting on Channel 2 and 56, and broadcast digital on Channel 33. But their PSIP will refer to channel 2.1. So your digital receiver will scan all the channels (or you manually enter them, depending on your receiver), and will find a signal on channel 33 which calls itself "Channel 2.1 WCBS". When you tell your TV to turn to "Channel 2.1", it will know that the actual signal for that channel is broadcast on the channel 33 frequency.

In some cases, like WNET, channel 13, the digital channel will be where the analog channel currently is. WNET currently broadcasts analog on channel 13 and digital on channel 61. After Feb 17, they will only broadcast digital on channel 13. So their real channel will be 13 and their virtual (PSIP) channel will be 13.1.

But the typcial user doesn't have to worry about the actual frequency on which the channel is broadcast. They only need to know the virtual channel, and the receiver will do all the work.

It is kind of like with DirecTV: you don't need to know which frequency or transponders are used for each channel. You only need to know that 2 is WCBS and 206 is ESPN.


----------



## no static at all (Jan 17, 2009)

Pepster said:


> I'm not sure how to interpret the Virt & Real columns?


_"Virtual" _channel number=The channel # displayed by your TV

_"Real "_channel number=The _actual_ VHF or UHF channel being broadcast by the station.

(The real channel # is used to determine which kind of antenna will be required to recieve the appropriate frequencies)


----------



## Kansas Zephyr (Jun 30, 2007)

no static at all said:


> (The real channel # is used to determine which kind of antenna will be required to recieve the appropriate frequencies)


You can also tune directly to the RF (real) channel first. An ATSC tuner will then decode the signal and read the PSIP (virtual) channel from the datastream, switch the displayed channel number, from the RF to the PSIP, and add it to the TV's non-volatile memory.

Then you can punch in the virtual channel number. and the TV knows which RF channel to tune.


----------



## Pepster (Oct 29, 2008)

Upstream said:


> Digital and analog channels 61 are exactly the same frequency (and can be picked up using the exact same antenna).
> 
> So for example, WCBS currently broadcasts analog on Channel 2 and digital on Channel 56. After Feb 17, they will stop broadcasting on Channel 2 and 56, and broadcast digital on Channel 33. But their PSIP will refer to channel 2.1. So your digital receiver will scan all the channels (or you manually enter them, depending on your receiver), and will find a signal on channel 33 which calls itself "Channel 2.1 WCBS". When you tell your TV to turn to "Channel 2.1", it will know that the actual signal for that channel is broadcast on the channel 33 frequency.
> 
> ...


*Just to see if I understand*
Being the sports nut that I am, if I want to do PIP using DirecTV on one side and OTA on the other side so that I could monitor 2 games, on the *DirecTV side*, I take it that I'd tune into the same channel that I do now, let say channel 4 for WNBC, but on the *OTA side*, if I wanted 5.1 for WNYW, would I now be doing channel 44 or stay at 5.1?


----------



## Kansas Zephyr (Jun 30, 2007)

Pepster said:


> *Just to see if I understand*
> Being the sports nut that I am, if I want to do PIP using DirecTV on one side and OTA on the other side so that I could monitor 2 games, on the *DirecTV side*, I take it that I'd tune into the same channel that I do now, let say channel 4 for WNBC, but on the *OTA side*, if I wanted 5.1 for WNYW, would I now be doing channel 44 or stay at 5.1?


After your ATSC tuner TV either scans, or is manually tuned, to WNYW once...you only need to punch 5.1 to tune to WNYW RF channel 44 every time afterward.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

Pepster -- once your TV is set up (i.e., you've scanned for channels you receive), if you want to watch channel 5.1, you enter 5.1. You don't have to worry about the fact that 5.1 is broadcast over 44.

Just like if you want to watch channel 206 on DirecTV, you enter 206. You don't have to worry about the fact that 206 is broadcast on 101 transponder 23.


----------



## Tower Guy (Jul 27, 2005)

dorfd1 said:


> how do you rescan for digital channels in media center 2005


Media Center finds the data for you using a Microsoft hosted web site. That web site has been known to be wrong when stations change channels.


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks for the link guys,I appreciate the info too.


----------



## joblo (Dec 11, 2003)

Upstream said:


> WLNY in Riverhead currently broadcasts Analog on Channel 55


According to WLNY's Form 387 filing with the FCC, "STATION WLNY CEASED ANALOG OPERATION ON CHANNEL 55 ON DECEMBER 31, 2005 PURSUANT TO FCC AUTHORIZATION (FCC LETTER DECISION, DA 05-2482, DATED SEPTEMBER 21, 2005)."

Are you still receiving an OTA analog signal on channel 55?


----------



## Pepster (Oct 29, 2008)

joblo said:


> According to WLNY's Form 387 filing with the FCC, "STATION WLNY CEASED ANALOG OPERATION ON CHANNEL 55 ON DECEMBER 31, 2005 PURSUANT TO FCC AUTHORIZATION (FCC LETTER DECISION, DA 05-2482, DATED SEPTEMBER 21, 2005)."
> 
> Are you still receiving an OTA analog signal on channel 55?


Personally, I've *NEVER* been able to pick up *Channel 55 *via *OTA*. I live in an apartment building on the first floor, and what I pick up is very inconsistent, especially on the *UHF *channels. What's stated above has credibility. The tvfool website has *NOTHING* listed under *VIRT *for *Channel 55 WLNY*, but has *47* under *REAL*. I guess that means that the *PSIP* standard that Kansas Zephyr spoke of above in the thread applies & viewers of both *Channels 47 & 55 *will key in their normal channels after re-scanning for available stations on the 18th.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

What happens with our HRXX OTA channels? Will there be a firmware update to remap to the new channels?


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

machavez00 said:


> What happens with our HRXX OTA channels? Will there be a firmware update to remap to the new channels?


Yes, as it is the only way we will be able to get them. The HR series is totally dependent on data provided by Tribune. If that data isn't present, or is incorrect, then the HR series can't receive the OTA station.

I anticipate some ugly problems when our locals switch over, as 3 of them are going from UHF back to VHF. It will be a minor miracle if D*/Tribune get any of them right, given their track record with OTA.


----------

